# Lemmy



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Buddy dropped of this DVD today and I just watched it. This dude has lived a pretty wild life. You should see the apartment he lives in. A good look into the world of rock and roll, the hard way.

http://www.amazon.ca/Lemmy-Kilmister/dp/B004EHZLVS


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Interesting dude. I just read a good interview with him in a mag (Uncut maybe?). I've never been a big Motorhead fan, but I loved Hawkwind. You have to wonder how a guy gets kicked out of a stoner band for being too stoned. He had some interesting stories about the early days of the band (and the early days of LSD).


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

He was a Hendrix roadie too...probably his supplier...

http://www.earcandymag.com/motorhead.htm


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> He was a Hendrix roadie too...probably his supplier...
> 
> http://www.earcandymag.com/motorhead.htm


I swear, the bloke gives a good honest interview.

*E.C.: Well, the Stones haven't had a good album since the 70's, but they keep breaking records in gross receipts from concert tours.. 

Lemmy: Well, cause people want to see if Keith will die on stage

*


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I have it too, but haven't been able to watch it yet in full.......had to shut it down after the first hour. Not that I wanted too, but something came up.

It is eye-opening.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I just finished watching it on Netflik.....it's not a quality documentary like we're used to seeing these days, specially from the folks who did the Maiden one and Rush one..but still, i enjoyed it. it's crazy to see a dude who has a LOT of money...no denying that, live in a SHIT HOLE of an appartment just because it has rent control..LOL


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lemmy was the highlight of _The_ _Decline of Western Civilization_ Part _II_: The Metal Years


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

am i the only one who found it somewhat shallow, sad, and one-dimensional? his whole life revolves around meth and living like a bum. no where in the documentary did he mention having friends, or struggling to reach personal milestones, or great love for anyone other than himself. no one said anything like "he was always there for me" or "his help was invaluable" or even "he is a great musician". the entire documentary consisted of testimonials to how cool he is/was and how he's "keepin it real". what's so awesome about that? maybe my opinion is a little predjudiced because i'm not really a fan. maybe i "just don't get it" 
in fact, id go so far as to say that every cover of his material that i ever heard, was better than the original.
the only thing i saw in that doc was a sad, lonely old man with the remnant of an empty life. no thanks, i'd take my life over his any day.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I just watched it last night. I found it really interesting. His apartment really was surprising.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ozzy probably summed it all up when he said "Lemmy is Lemmy you can take him or leave him and he doesn't give a damn either way" or something to that effect. I think the guy is living exactly the way he wants to so I would not put him down in the sad category. He is pretty happy from what I seen on that documentary. Give him a jack and coke, a pack of marlboro's and a slot machine and he is set


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

. Give him a jack and coke, a pack of marlboro's and a slot machine and he is set[/QUOTE]

I spent an evening drinking with Lemmy in Newcastle upon Tyne around Christmas '84. I think that quote pretty accurately sums up his priorities in life.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think why some people will find it a 'lacking' documentary is because of the focus. While it's obviously got some Hawkwind and Motorhead history, the focus of the movie is Lemmy as the title says. So if you don't find his personality interesting, then you won't find the movie that interesting. I can see why someone would find it 'one dimensional' as pointed out in an earlier post. It's just not the same type of movie as say the Rush doc recently released.

Oddly enough, my girlfriend loved the movie and knew nothing about Lemmy or Motorhead. We watched it while preparing to go see them playin in Kitchener. I thought it might give her a primer lol.

I would love to see a documentary more based on Motorhead as a whole. The Classic Albums: Ace Of Spaces episode is fantastic, and hilarious. I would love a feature length doc, especially focused on the early line-up.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I think why some people will find it a 'lacking' documentary is because of the focus. While it's obviously got some Hawkwind and Motorhead history, the focus of the movie is Lemmy as the title says. So if you don't find his personality interesting, then you won't find the movie that interesting. I can see why someone would find it 'one dimensional' as pointed out in an earlier post. It's just not the same type of movie as say the Rush doc recently released.


The MOVIE is interessting..i was talking more about production value here..not the content.


----------

